# Solicito diagrama de amplificador qmc 4000



## DJCROWN (May 25, 2012)

Que tal foro solicito su gran ayuda quien me rueda proporcionar el diagrama del amplificador qmc 4000 para saber el valor de 2 recistencias que tiene quemadas ya que al conectarle la seÑal de audio en ambas entradas se bloquea y si uso una jala vien  de antemano gracias y saludos


----------

